# Building new Home



## regvw (12 Mar 2010)

Hi All,
Were thinking of building our own home this year and dont really know where to start.

I suppose were lucky to have our own site to build on, but will have to sell our current house at some stage.

1. Were thinking bugalow at the moment, but I wonder which is cheaper to build bungallow or two storey. We are thinking of building something about 2200 sq foot, 4 bedrooms.

2. Is there a site some where I can view existing plans or designs on.

3. As this would be a self build I'm wondering if someone would have a list of all the things that would need to be completed. A project plan basically. Is there any where I could get this informatiion.

Thanks


----------



## rosemartin (12 Mar 2010)

go to local library there are loads of books on house designs.  i find it easier to read than on a computer screen


----------



## Brigid (13 Mar 2010)

I think you should start by setting out what you want. For instance is there a view that you want to focus the house towards? Do you want small cosy rooms or a couple of large rooms. What size of bedrooms do you want, do you want en suites off each bedroom etc. once you know what you want to be the focus of the house both in terms of space and orientation you can fit the rest around it. for instance I wanted a large sitting room with south facing windows, my husband wanted a large kitchen and we worked the rest of the house around this. we did go to an architect but really she just reflected what we wanted and made further suggestions where we were unsure. I'm afraid this is as far as I can go as we are still at the next stage. We did get planning but have to make the leap to start construction next and consider materials etc. I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## onq (13 Mar 2010)

regvw said:


> Hi All,
> Were thinking of building our own home this year and dont really know where to start.
> 
> I suppose were lucky to have our own site to build on, but will have to sell our current house at some stage.
> ...



Perhaps you might take some time to read this just to get your head around some of the issues involved.

*Key Post Self-Build FAQ  *

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261

Should you decide to retain a competent building professional to design your home or help you to do so yourself, you might read this guide:

* Key Post What to ask the architect at our first meeting  *

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=131450

There is some excellent advice given by several regular posters therein<

Before you head implodes with all that information, you need to get some inspiration and form your thoughts.

A timber frame dormer bungalow can work out reasonably cheap to build, insulate, ventilate and seal.

Cheaper ot build roofs than walls and you get more value out of the money you sink into the ground by building two storey.

The slope of the roof means you don't maximise this, because the opper floor has a lesser footprint, but the traditional "looK" is a safer approach in terms of


achieving the initial planning,
living with it and
later sell on
That having been said, its imporant not to get involved in a race to the bottom. 

You can save on materials, but you often need to increase workmanship to reach the desired standard.

You can save on the prices of things, but you need the experience of good fitters and designers to choose the right things in the first place.

You can source cheap components but you need someone with a good head on their shoulders to put them together for you properly.

In terms of design, there are some really, really good firms out there now - some of which still haven't gone to the wall.

Many of these have their own websites and there are several magazine sites which can give you great ideas and introduce you into the design debate.

http://constructireland.ie/

http://www.archiseek.com/

http://www.selfbuild.ie/


On the design front, the work of ODOS archtiects may be familiar to some from the property supplements and I include a list of some of the more upfront moderns for your review.

http://www.odosarchitects.com/

http://www.fklarchitects.com/

http://www.a2.ie/

http://www.box.ie/

I'm not endorsing or recommending any of the above links except the *Key Posts *above -  take note that the FAQ a work in progress and intended as a helping guide, not definitive as such.

You should also have a good read in this forum and others to get a good overview of the issues many other self-builders have faced.

Finally when you get your head together on what you want there are places on AAM where you can seek recommendations for tradesmen and so forth.

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------



## regvw (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks Guys,
I'm going to have to get my head around all the literature you have given me to read.

You have given me food for thought and also some usefull links to read.

Still hoping I can find some list of tasks a previous self builder may have.

My current house is a timber frame and it is warm and easy to heat but I really think a concrete house is far stronger and lasts better.


----------

